# John Deere 2305 and drive shaft length



## Melissa T (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a question regarding responsibility on drive shaft length for a John Deere 2305. I am not a mechanic so I may not be using the correct terms, but this is what a mechanic friend has told me and he called the local John Deere dealership on my behalf. The drive shaft is apparently too long and pushed into the gear box and broke approx. $3,000 worth of parts in the gear box and gears. When he called the local dealership to see about ordering the parts, thats when they told him what they would cost and they said that yes this has been a problem and they have seen this in several of the 2305s. If we were still making payments then it would be covered through that insurance, but since it's paid for we are SOL.

The tractor is approx. 4 years old and only has 72 hours on it and has only been used for mowing a 2 acre yard until this past March when I bought 9 acres of pasture and now it mows that as well. I bought it with my mom from the same dealership that was called for the prices on the parts. The tractor was purchased with the bush hog as an attachment. The dealership delivered it fully assembled. The dealership has also performed service work on the tractor each summer for maintenance and one time when the bush hog wouldn't lift enough off the ground to load it on a flat bad trailer. I don't know if that issue was related to the drive shaft length. Anyways how is this something they are not responsible for? I just don't understand how they can sell us something and then say they are not responsible for it not working properly and they have provided service to the tractor as well. Why couldn't they tell us it was a problem then? At least before it became a major disaster.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you the original owner? I would try another dealership.


----------



## Melissa T (Aug 26, 2010)

I am the original owner. Will this work is the same company owns the 14 dealerships in my area? I'm not sure if I am dealing with a bad service deparment or bad dealership.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ours has 3 dealerships, but one of them is shucked with idiots! I would check one of the others.


----------



## Melissa T (Aug 26, 2010)

I will definitely do that. Thanks!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hope it works out for you. You might also get in touch with John Deere corporate for further help or peruse the web to see if there are any bulletins about this in the way of a recall. If it's due you, they should make it right.


----------

